# Bad news... People suck!



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

Picked up a "door ding".







I don't know how you can physically do that to a car with a door without doing it on purpose...








No note left at all. I would have been fine (or more okay) with it had they left a note saying " hey sorry I'm an ass clown and hit your car-anonomous"
Really sucks cause it's 2 weeks before Waterwagens and I was all excited about the new lip I'm making until I saw it. Now I gotta fix this too.


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

Damn man that sucks! I love your ride, because of you, I'm going to be rolling on KW's and will be putting on 20's in the next couple weeks.


----------



## masboykie (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Bad news... People suck! (K04A1)*

That blows...
Been there though... too many people just don't give a crap about other people's things...








That looks like a pretty hard hit for a door though, damn!
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Bad news... People suck! (K04A1)*

Sorry to see that, and you're right, people do svck. 
I went running after a car more than once in a parking lot after I witnessed someone hit another car , and then leave as if nothing happened.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Bad news... People suck! (5speed6)*

Well, I took the car to an amazing dent guy and after about an hour and a half of working the metal the lines are perfect and even if you know about the ex-dents you can still barely tell anything wever happened. Might paint the fender when I shoot the bumper still but the car looks great as it sits.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

man that sucks, but glad you got it mostly worked out. i was about to suggest a paintless dent removal place as they can work some pretty good magic. lets see some pics of the lip!


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_ lets see some pics of the lip!









Pics will be up on here and Audizine as I am thinking of producing them... We'll see after i get some feedback from on here.. So far everyone who's seen it agreed it looks awesome and it's the best looking front lip/bumper made... which makes me feel good.


----------



## road_carver (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (K04A1)*

That sucks rhino, had one of those on my bimmer when I had it, also had a guy fling his door open on me wnen I was in the car! Man I was hot, fortunately his car was just far enough away the the door didn't reach....
Glad you got it fixed tho!


----------

